# Holding low: one target versus another



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey there coaches, I believe I have my problems narrowed down to being completely my mental game. I have recently started shooting indoor 5 spots and cannot break the notorious habit of holding low (5 o'clock on the edge of the 5 ring). At A known 20 yards on a 3D target I don't seem to have problem. I can place golf tees on a blank target face and hold just fine.

It seems to have something to do with focusing just on the X versus staying in the white, then turns into target block and wanting to "see" the x, therefore locking up low. Any other ideas on why just this target face, and how I can get started on fixing it? I sure hope so, because I really enjoy the competitive feeling of being on the line with other people and want to advance with it.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Read the very good responses in the thread "Low hold on target" just a few threads below this one. Your answers are there.


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

I had, but didn't know if it were going to be different given my situation of just being that one type of target. But I guess that is what I will stick with


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

boonecoon said:


> Hey there coaches, I believe I have my problems narrowed down to being completely my mental game. I have recently started shooting indoor 5 spots and cannot break the notorious habit of holding low (5 o'clock on the edge of the 5 ring). At A known 20 yards on a 3D target I don't seem to have problem. I can place golf tees on a blank target face and hold just fine.
> 
> It seems to have something to do with focusing just on the X versus staying in the white, then turns into target block and wanting to "see" the x, therefore locking up low. Any other ideas on why just this target face, and how I can get started on fixing it? I sure hope so, because I really enjoy the competitive feeling of being on the line with other people and want to advance with it.


that is why it is called target panic,, not shooting panic. 
the circle targets brings out the panic. 
most 3D shooters I know, respond to the round circle with panic.. 
some of them have learned to shoot the spots but most don't want anything to do with them.. 
target Panic is what you have..
Now you need a coach to figure out why you have it, and how to beat it..


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

most will say archery is 90% mental .... and most don't practice any mental in their training routine. i remember Larry wise saying archery is 1/3 equ. 1/3 shooter.. 1/3mental ......... that always stuck in my mind...and i find now its pretty much true.


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay good deal, thank you for the responses guys


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Is there a distance at which you can hold on the X as you should? Maybe 10 yards or even 5 yards?

If so, go to that distance, set up with a full size target & scoring pad and shoot full rounds. Score it just as you would in competition. As long as you can hold on the X as you should, step back after 3 or 4 rounds. If at any distance, you can't hold on the X go back to the distance where you could and shoot another 3 or 4 rounds. 

If you hit a distance that you can't get past, this means that there is something wrong with your set-up or your form. The #1 equipment problem is a draw length that it a little too long. The #1 form problem is losing back tension as you settle into full draw. It's almost impossible to reset back tension the same once you lose it.

This may take just a week or two or it may require several months. It all depends on how ingrained the low hold is in your subconscious.


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

This is the first I have ever taken pictures of my form and seen myself at full draw. I can tell my spine is out of whack.

But to answer your question yes, at 5 yards I can hold in it all day, same at 10 yards. I am shooting a .019 pin in an HHA, maybe switching to a .010 would help?


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

boonecoon said:


> This is the first I have ever taken pictures of my form and seen myself at full draw. I can tell my spine is out of whack.
> 
> But to answer your question yes, at 5 yards I can hold in it all day, same at 10 yards. I am shooting a .019 pin in an HHA, maybe switching to a .010 would help?


so your saying you can hold on the X and shoot the arrow into the X at 10 yards. 
so shoot 60 x's at 10 yards, then move back 2 yards and shoot 60x's again
don't move back until you can shoot 60 x's.
work your way back to 20.

I have to do this myself to improve any..


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

Okay I will start on that today at 10 yards


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

boonecoon said:


> Okay I will start on that today at 10 yards


where I'm at on that exercise, is I can shoot the 60 X's at 12 yards, but I can't shoot the 60 X's at 15 yards.
so that's where I'm at, and I'll just keep trying until I can..


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

I had to rig it up on top of my target with golf tees and a 10 second timer haha ill get my buddy to take one in about 30 minutes when he gets here.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

As you've already figured out - lots of folks have this problem. (Probably the most common Issue I do hear.) Also as has been stated, it is mental.
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V
V


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

Side note: I took the 12" B stinger with the heavier 8oz weight off and threw on a 28" bar with only 2 oz. Out front and it certainly helped coming back up and being able to cover the x.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

back bars with weights can help bring the front up also.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You should experiment with a longer D loop. Your release side elbow is pretty high. Your bow's DL looks good.

Under pressure, the high elbow tends to pull up on the nock end, which pushes down on the front end. A lower elbow also give you a little more range of motion in that shoulder and a little better leverage on your release.

IMO, a small pin puts more emphasis on aiming, which will result in added tension which results in added movement. If anything go to a bigger pin or to a circle. Aiming should be no more important than any other step of your shot sequence.

Allen


----------



## boonecoon (Oct 27, 2008)

Well I've made my D loop 1/8" longer, took some weight off the stabilizer and am really focusing on posture. Just shot my first 300/300 and my highest x count to date, so needless to say I am very happy with the results so far. I am going to keep integrating 10yd practice as well.

Thanks for your help guys it is very much appreciated.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

thats good advice above from aread. i like the idea of the circle. gets the mind off the pins.....i could not even see his loop.. but hes right.. try to pull with out rotating the wrist and try to keep it straight see if the elbow will move down.


----------

